# Nato Stock number+EO Tech and ACOG sights



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

If any one has a NSN for either of these items that would be appreciated.  Thank you.  I will try to pin down the exact ACOG sight.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 May 2008)

google (NSN+EOtech+sight) got me this http://www.ustacticalsupply.com/browseproducts/M552-Military-NSN-1240-01-492-5264.html


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

Thanks I will check the CGCM when I get back to work.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 May 2008)

I tried checking that too, but it kept crashing on me  

Edit it started working for me again, the NSN I found on google is the same in the supply catalogue.


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 May 2008)

Sorry if this is a bit of a hijack, but I don't want to start a new thread for something this trivial;

SOG Armoury, the only tactical company in the states that I could find who would ship things like EOTECHs and ACOGs, as well as Redi-mags and BUIS's, has a deal on an EOTECH 512 (More on link)... and they'll ship to Canada... 

Now, I haven't been a big fan of EOTECHs in the past, but I got to play with one at the range and I've grown to like it somewhat... So, my question is; Anyone have any opinions on this particular model?  And good or bad reviews would be appreciated... especially since it will affect my decision on purchasing it.

Along with that; any opinions on the Quick Detach mounts for these? 


Sorry for the Hijack... just wanted to get some perspective on these toys.


----------



## MG34 (8 May 2008)

ACOG SIGHT: TA11E NSN: 124001C026271

SIGHT,HOLOGRAPHIC-(EO TECH) NSN: 1240015171751

WEAPONS SIGHTS: EO TECH RED DOT  NSN: 124001C026434


----------



## medaid (8 May 2008)

Which model of EOTech is on the current services rifle?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

The number I have for EO Tech is 20-002-5226, Kit Hologrpahic Sight.  Keeping in mind the rails the Americans use are different then the ones we use.

Thanks so far.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

Also found this one: 1240-01-492-5264 which is the sight proper I think
1X MAGNIFICATION; FULL FIELD OF VIEW USING 2 EYES OPEN TO TRACK MULTIPLE TARGETS; LOW LIGHT AND GEN-1-1V NIGHT VISION COMPATIBLE; STATE-OF-THE-ART DIGITAL ELECTRONICS; RUGGEDIZED HOOD; USED IN CLOSE QUARTER BATTLE ENVIRONMENTS; USES AA BATTERIES


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

MG34 I'm afraid to say none of the  NSN's were listed in the CGCM


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> MG34 I'm afraid to say none of the  NSN's were listed in the CGCM



Perhaps due to the fact that it is not a Canadian NSN (-21-) but an American one (-01-).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

Perhaps.  The one I listed is for the Can EO tech


----------

